# crafsman tractor 21.5 hrs to much oil



## flyingmichael (Apr 17, 2006)

*crafsman tractor 21.5 horse backfireing thrugh the carb*

when i changed oil my son overfilled by almost pint but it may have not caused a problem but its backfiring through the carb and it much louder the comming from the carb any sujestions??


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

when my engine was overfilled with oil it smoked really bad when you first started it,, and it put alot of carbon in the cylinder head.. i dont think it will effect anything thou


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the worst that would happen would be smoke when you run 'er until it gets all burnt out.


----------

